# Oriental Blue E34 BMW saved from scrappy



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

*Oriental Blue E34 BMW, detail complete*

This is my 2nd Polishing project but 3rd BMW restoration overall.

For the full story including mechanical bits please check out this link to *bmw5forum* but I will cover the detailing here.

*Project 1 - Diamond Black 1990 E34 525i SE *

*Project 2 - Cirrus Blue 1989 E34 535i Sport *

5th August '08 *Project 3 - Oriental Blue 1994 E34 520i SE*

After finally managing to sell my E34 535i Sport I have been hunting for the next step in my property ladder for BMW's project. I was looking for a 4 pot E36 as I thought that would be easier to sell on than the bigger engines. I had around £400 to spend on a car and have chickened out of a couple so far as they were too far away. Now it looks like I just cant get past the E34's as this 520i was sitting in the next car park at work. Too convienient so I had a look. The lad was due to scrap it next week. I bought it for £150 and it needs plenty doing to it but I reckon, doing all the work myself I can fix it up within the vehicles MOT & taxed value. Now you may think this is a step down from the 535i Sport but as I said I think it will sell easier and it is a bit more up to date.

*Mechanical Work required *-

Overheating so head gasket (worst case, it might not be)
Front shocks
Rear springs
Brake discs, pads & pipes all round 
One new tyre needed

*Cosmetic Work *-

New wing mirror
Minor rust on some edges
Couple of wee parking dings
New badge required
Door rubbing strips
Rear bumper refit
































































http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb71/jimf077/BMWE34520i030.jpg[/i]

[B][I]The Rusty Bits[/I][/B]
[img]http://i211.photobucket.com/albums/bb71/jimf077/BMWE34520i003.jpg




























*Paintwork*




































*The rest*













































28th August '08 *Progress So Far *

The car looks much less of a wreck now. The rear suspension is back to normal and so is the rear bumper after buying some 2nd hand parts. I ended up buying both rear shocks and springs fully assembled and a bumper bracket all for £30 posted from a scrappy on E-bay.













































































































7th September '08 *The De-swirling begins*

I thought I would start on the bootlid with my UDM and Sonus SFX 1 polish and pad. The swirls are terrible as though some one has washed it with a Brillo pad!









This is just a test area and it turns out the BMW paint is hard as nails as always.









After an hour I got this far and came to the conclusion I need a more agressive polish so some has been ordered.









Looks good though

















9th September New polish arrives










So on with the job. I retested an area on the bootlid using A sonus SFX 2 pad. This was OK so I tried again with the SFX 1 6" pad. Much better. I also used a 4" pad for much of this job as I had one to try out and I actually prefered the feel of this to the larger pad.













































































































*Wed 10th Sept*

I did a few more hours work tonight some here are some more snaps.



















I jacked the car up to get better access to the side skirts and whoops!.........found I missed a bit. I will clean this up and go back to it at some point.























































The badge is getting replaced anyway as it is pretty bad shape so off it came.










And this what was underneath, more muck, eugh!










I masked up the bonnet as I wanted to get some good 50/50 shots here.










Unfortunately I couldn't get the light right so this is the best I could do. I will try for some better ones tomorrow.



















Thurs 11th September

Done a few more bits and bobs today.

I started off polishing the front wing and thought I would just ignore this horrible patch where someone has got carried away with the touch up paint.










Turns out I couldn't live with it as it was all I could see when I looked at the panel. I sanded it back first with 1800 grit then 3600. Not the usual wet sanding but I tried Micromesh instead.










There is a slight rippled effect left but I had to try hard to get the angle for this shot. Still beter than it was.










So on with the polishing.



















I decided to remove the side repeater to make polishing the area prevent dust build up in the nooks.



















I thought this was a lost cause. Hell If I had been living behing the fron wheel of a car for 14 years I would look pretty shabby as well!










Turned out not bad though.










At this point I kicked over my work lamp breaking the bulb so I called it a day. That is 50% of the car done now. Just need to turn it round and crack on with the other side. Not today though.

Since I could not continue with the polishing I found some other stuff to do. Off came the bumpers so I could get the stone chips painted on a bench. Whilst they were off I thought it a perfect oppertunity to fit some clear indicators that I have had in the garage for ages now.



















Once the light was out I noticed the chrome rings were a bit grubby so there was no way I could put the lights back like that.














































The bumpers were stripped then a good scrub of the to prep them for the touch up paint. I think between them they were holding about half a ton of dirt and stones.














































Finally the car as it stands and how it will stay for two weeks whilst I attend a course.










*28th Sept - Back from my course at raring to get started*

Here is the latest

Got the car turned round in the garage to get access to the passenger side

Finished off the bonnet then started on the front wing and found an old bit of touch up paint needing sanded down





































I then moved onto the roof so I didn't trail the lead over any freshly polished paint.




























The nasty looking bumper has been getting attention as well, here is a reminder.


















































































*Mon 29th Sept*









































































The bumper is not 100% but a vast improvement all the same.













































































































2nd October: Latest update.

Onto the rebuild today, not much to say but took a few snaps.

First a quick reminder of what the car looked like before I started.














































Now looking fantastic I hope you will agree









































































3rd October:

A couple of small jobs today. I just recieved some items courtesy of a fellow member of bmw5 forum.




























After a wee bit of a faf I managed to swap wing mirrors and set about it with the polish.










After a couple of minutes it looked like this










A few wee blobs of paint and I'm left with this. I will deal with the sanding and re-polish later.










5th October

Well here is the completed detail in the daylight. Sorry the pics are a bit dark, maybe the sun will come out this week so I can get some better ones which bring out the colour. I put on a layer of Klasse sealant followed by P21 Carnuba wax.













































































































Now I have to MOT it and deal with the overheating issue. I will be back with some more pics in the sun and the engine bay needs dealt with but I thought I would get the mechanical stuff out of the way in case I make a mess. If anyone is interested you can follow my progress over on *bmw5forum*

2nd November:

Well the car is now taxed for a year and full of petrol, well nearly full as I found another leaking pipe and had to do an emergency fix on it. Panic over now though and all is well.
I have done the finishing touched such as wheel cleaning, engine bay detailing and the georgeous clear rear lamps.

The sun actually came out today so I took the 520i out to a nice location for a few final pics.

Hope you enjoy these pictures, I love them.







































































































































































































Well, thats all folks! I would like to thank everyone who has given advice, I don't think I would have achieved this without this forum. Also thanks for all the kind comments, it really makes it worthwhile knowing that like minded people appreciate what you have done.

Next project already in the pipeline is a light green E39 523i with amber lights and horrible wheels, we'll see what we can do about that!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Impressive correction :thumb:


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Good stuff...keep going I want more info.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

looks great cant wait to see more


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Love these threads - Subscribed


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

very nice work, is this work rotary or G220?


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm using a UDM dual action polisher. Prety much the same as the G220. I will be doing a bit more after work tonight but I have to leave for a work course this weekend and will be away for a fortnight so I probably won't get finished until October! I'll keep adding to the thread though.


----------



## pimpslap (Dec 5, 2005)

Great Write-up. Love seeing the threads for the older cars.


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

ditto :thumb:


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

Absolutely fantastic work, best of luck with the finishing off.
Here's hoping that none of the mechanical problems prove too serious.
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hugo (Aug 14, 2008)

Good work! 

I've looking for an old BMW or VW to have a go at practice on and to use it for work!


----------



## Pad (Jun 27, 2006)

looking good James! :thumb:


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your comments.

If anyone is interested I have added a few more snaps of todays work onto the end of the first post (Wed 10th Sept)


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

Looking great have you though what and how you are going to handle the rusty bits ?


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

Hmm, not sure yet. I quite fancy having a go myself as I'm on a budget. I did some rust removal and aerosol painting on the Diamond Black 525i which looked OK. I don't want to mess the paint up though. I suppose it cant look worse than it does.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Sunscribed great work pal


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

Great work so far, looking forward to seeing the next update.


----------



## dubbers (Apr 3, 2006)

Great work. Lovely colour that 520i, nice to see it being brought back to life.


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

Thurs 11th September

Done a few more bits and bobs today.

I started off polishing the front wing and thought I would just ignore this horrible patch where someone has got carried away with the touch up paint.










Turns out I couldn't live with it as it was all I could see when I looked at the panel. I sanded it back first with 1800 grit then 3600. Not the usual wet sanding but I tried Micromesh instead.










There is a slight rippled effect left but I had to try hard to get the angle for this shot. Still beter than it was.










So on with the polishing.



















I decided to remove the side repeater to make polishing the area prevent dust build up in the nooks.



















I thought this was a lost cause. Hell If I had been living behing the fron wheel of a car for 14 years I would look pretty shabby as well!










Turned out not bad though.










At this point I kicked over my work lamp breaking the bulb so I called it a day. That is 50% of the car done now. Just need to turn it round and crack on with the other side. Not today though.

Since I could not continue with the polishing I found some other stuff to do. Off came the bumpers so I could get the stone chips painted on a bench. Whilst they were off I thought it a perfect oppertunity to fit some clear indicators that I have had in the garage for ages now.



















Once the light was out I noticed the chrome rings were a bit grubby so there was no way I could put the lights back like that.














































The bumpers were stripped then a good scrub of the to prep them for the touch up paint. I think between them they were holding about half a ton of dirt and stones.














































Finally the car as it stands and how it will stay for two weeks whilst I attend a course.


----------



## Agar (Jul 5, 2008)

I think this'll be a minter when its done.


----------



## Buzzsaw (Nov 4, 2007)

Smoked sides make a massive improvement - great thread :thumb:


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Good work on the sanding! Not sure I'd be confident giving it a go!


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

*28th Sept - Back from my course at raring to get started*

Thought I would resurect this post with a few new pics of more progress.

Here is the latest

Got the car turned round in the garage to get access to the passenger side

Finished off the bonnet then started on the front wing and found an old bit of touch up paint needing sanded down





































I then moved onto the roof so I didn't trail the lead over any freshly polished paint.




























The nasty looking bumper has been getting attention as well, here is a reminder.


















































































The bumper is not 100% but a vast improvement all the same.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

excellenty!


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Massive job! Well done!


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

awesome!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

looking alot better


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

*Mon 29th Sept*

Really starting to take shape now, I took the car out of the garage today to make room to do the bumpers and it really looks stunning even without the bumpers and all the trim on. The finished pics will be on soon, the rebuild starts this week.









































































The bumper is not 100% but a vast improvement all the same.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

awesome shine you're getting there fella


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Thats great. What are you using for the sanding? And how do you know when to stop sanding and still have clear coat left?


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Brilliant :thumb:


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Fantastic thread, I love things like this, keep us posted....:thumb:


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

2nd October: Latest update.

Onto the rebuild today, not much to say but took a few snaps.

First a quick reminder of what the car looked like before I started.














































Now looking fantastic I hope you will agree


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

Out of interest how much will this go on sale for? By PM if needs be?


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks great!

Too busy in the sandpit to make mine look like that though


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

i enjoyed that 
thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Barchettaman (Dec 16, 2007)

How's the overheating problem? All sorted?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

It looks like a totally different car.


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

banditbarron said:


> Out of interest how much will this go on sale for? By PM if needs be?


It really depends on how much I have to spend on the car, so far I have spent £250 including the car itself. However it still needs MOT'd and taxed.
And there is also the overheating problem which at worst case scenario could be the head gasket and that would cost me around £200 to put right.

I think I will be selling at around £700 and if it is a head gasket perhaps £900ish.


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

3rd October:

A couple of small jobs today. I just recieved some items courtesy of a fellow member of bmw5 forum.




























After a wee bit of a faf I managed to swap wing mirrors and set about it with the polish.










After a couple of minutes it looked like this










A few wee blobs of paint and I'm left with this. I will deal with the sanding and re-polish later.


----------



## CYB (Mar 30, 2008)

That is great:thumb: take it back to fella you bought it off when finished he will have a heart attack:lol:


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

Funny you should say that, he texted me asking how I'm getting on with it and expressed an interest in buying it back. He hasn't seen what I've done yet!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

You have certainly brought that one back from the brink - a cracking bit of work :thumb:


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

if you need plates for it, PM me


----------



## big-daf (Jun 21, 2008)

:doubleshotop job that man

subscribed to this:thumb: great thread mate 

was that a boy in kingseat that owned it before you ?


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

jamesfraser said:


> It really depends on how much I have to spend on the car, so far I have spent £250 including the car itself. However it still needs MOT'd and taxed.
> And there is also the overheating problem which at worst case scenario could be the head gasket and that would cost me around £200 to put right.
> 
> I think I will be selling at around £700 and if it is a head gasket perhaps £900ish.


Will it be advertised on here? :thumb:


----------



## hardhitter (Aug 28, 2008)

Excellent work, i like reading these threads. Great transformation.


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

banditbarron said:


> Will it be advertised on here? :thumb:


I may do but the previous owner has first refusal and I have a couple of people interested localy.


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

big-daf said:


> :doubleshotop job that man
> 
> subscribed to this:thumb: great thread mate
> 
> was that a boy in kingseat that owned it before you ?


The previous owner is from up here in Morayshire but a lot of the paperwork suggests Coatbridge.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

I love reading threads like this. You've done a great job of rescueing a car destined for the scrap heap. I'm really impressed with what you have achieved and wish I had the time to do this, is this something you do regularly?

Sveneng


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Breathtaking work:thumb: impressive turnaround with the Bmw


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

Sveneng said:


> I love reading threads like this. You've done a great job of rescueing a car destined for the scrap heap. I'm really impressed with what you have achieved and wish I had the time to do this, is this something you do regularly?
> 
> Sveneng


This is my 3rd BMW rescue job (see the links at the very start of the thread) but only the 2nd car I have machine polished. The first was my own BMW E39tourer. When I sell this one the profit will go toward another BMW in need of some TLC. I intend to keep going until I have something special in my garage that I want to keep forever like an original E30 M3 that I have earned through nothing but rescuing old BM's, making a wee profit on each one and moving up the ladder each time.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

You wouldnt think thats the same car bar the reg!

Superb work fella, looks lovely :thumb:


----------



## novacabrio (Feb 14, 2008)

Excellent work, shows what a bit patients can do with an older car


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

wow some fantastic work there fella :thumb:
thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

Some new pics of the completed detail in the daylight. Sorry the pics are a bit dark, maybe the sun will come out this week so I can get some better ones which bring out the colour.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

truly amazing, looks a fraction of its age


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

Really enjoyed reading that - I can't get over how the car in the pics was worth only £150 or even £1000, it looks great. You said the former owner was local to you - has he seen it and is there any reaction yet?


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW!! Epic turn around. 

Was looking at a 518i this moring with an idea of turning it into a project car. Would love to have something to crack on with over the next 12months 

Excellent work.


----------



## le bachelor (Oct 4, 2008)

great works :thumb:

second life for this great mum


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

enigma1992 said:


> Really enjoyed reading that - I can't get over how the car in the pics was worth only £150 or even £1000, it looks great. You said the former owner was local to you - has he seen it and is there any reaction yet?


He has not seen it yet but he will! Can't wait to see his face.


----------



## enigma1992 (Mar 11, 2007)

jamesfraser said:


> He has not seen it yet but he will! Can't wait to see his face.


LOL keep us posted on that! It's one thing selling a car that has more potential than you think, it's another when it was almost scrapped! 
:thumb:


----------



## jamesfraser (Feb 11, 2008)

Well the car is now taxed for a year and full of petrol, well nearly full as I found another leaking pipe and had to do an emergency fix on it. Panic over now though and all is well.
I have done the finishing touched such as wheel cleaning, engine bay detailing and the georgeous clear rear lamps.

The sun actually came out today so I took the 520i out to a nice location for a few final pics.

Hope you enjoy these pictures, I love them.







































































































































































































Well, thats all folks! I would like to thank everyone who has given advice, I don't think I would have achieved this without this forum. Also thanks for all the kind comments, it really makes it worthwhile knowing that like minded people appreciate what you have done.

Next project already in the pipeline is a light green E39 523i with amber lights and horrible wheels, we'll see what we can do about that!


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Extremely comprehensive and an excellant read.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

fantastic job!!


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Are you planning on keeping it now or will you be selling it for a profit to fund the E39? I'm really looking forward to reading your write up on your next project,

Sveneng


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Now that is amazing! very well done mate. :thumb:


----------



## nala (Oct 19, 2008)

Great work.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

:doublesho great turn around there mate!


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

a real "junkyard dog"


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Very impressive, these are my favourite threads, love restoring cars! :thumb:


----------



## camcc (Oct 14, 2008)

Excellent - very impressive work.


----------



## hy-standard (May 9, 2008)

*I would love to do that*

That was a great Idea and great work, I have always fancied looking through the auctions for some really neglected car and seeing what can be done.
Well done great work.


----------

